# Ebenso schlechte Erfahrung mit Maxolution..........



## kape007 (22 Oktober 2008)

Ich wollte mich in einer Single Börse einwählen, die Zugangsdaten stimmten nicht. Ich konnte diese Seite überhaupt nicht benutzen. Maxolution war der Inhaber dieser Seite und ließ durch Anwälte Rechnungen mit Mahngebühren schreiben. Ich versicherte schriftlich und telefonisch, diese Seite nicht benutzt zu haben. Die Mahnungen gingen weiter. Maxolution hat einen  Mahnbescheid erhoben, es wurde Einspruch dagegen eingelegt. Jetzt haben Sie ein Urteil in Abwesenheit erwirkt und wollen von mir 1200€ haben. Was kann ich tun?:wall:

Selbst wenn Maxolution noch nicht wegen Betrug aufgefallen ist, so gibt es doch zumindest viele Leute, die sie versuchen abzuzocken.

Ich brauche dringend Hilfe und wäre froh, wenn es eine Gruppe geben könnte, die beweisen, was ihnengeschehen ist und durchsetzen, das solche Geschäfte nicht gehen. Ich freu mich über jede Antwort. :-?


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ebenso schlechte Erfahrung mit Maxolution..........*



kape007 schrieb:


> Jetzt haben Sie ein Urteil in Abwesenheit erwirkt


Warst  du nicht anwesend und  nicht (durch Anwalt)  vertreten?


----------



## kape007 (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ebenso schlechte Erfahrung mit Maxolution..........*

Nein, war ich nicht, so haben es in Abwesenheit gemacht. Ich habe gelesen, das es möglich ist.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ebenso schlechte Erfahrung mit Maxolution..........*

Nennt man Versäumnisurteil.  Dumm gelaufen. Und warum bist du  oder ein
vertretender Anwalt nicht beim Prozess erschienen?


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ebenso schlechte Erfahrung mit Maxolution..........*

Wenn denn diese Geschichte so stimmt, dann ist eine unheimlich große Menge falsch gemacht worden. Das wäre absolut vermeidbar gewesen. Wenn überhaupt, dann kann das nur ein Anwalt wieder ausbügeln. Aber das wird auch nicht einfach.


----------



## Teleton (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ebenso schlechte Erfahrung mit Maxolution..........*

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten:
1) Deine Geschichte ist ein nettes Märchen um Leute zu verunsichern 
2) es ist wie von Antiscammer erwähnt einiges schiefgelaufen.
Du schreibst:


> Maxolution hat einen Mahnbescheid erhoben, es wurde Einspruch dagegen eingelegt.


Du hast also keinen rechtzeitigen Widerspruch eingelegt (warum nicht?) sondern erst nach Ablauf der ersten Frist einen Einspruch. Dann hast Du anscheinend innerhalb der vom Gericht zur Klageerwiderung gesetzten Frist nicht reagiert und Dir damit ein Versäumnisurteil (möglicherweise sogar ein zweites Versäumnisurteil wegen der verpatzten Widerrufsfrist) gefangen. 
Sorry, schlechter hätte es kaum laufen können. Du brauchst *so schnell wie möglich* einen Anwaltstermin, wenn überhaupt noch etwas zu retten ist.

Ansonsten als Moral aus der Geschichte:
Es gibt in der Juristerei nix schlimmeres als Fristen zu verpassen. Wenn das auch noch zwei mal passiert sieht es schlecht aus.


----------



## kape007 (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ebenso schlechte Erfahrung mit Maxolution..........*

Natürlich habe ich einen Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid eingelegt und zwar rechtzeitig. Hab gedacht, das Thema ist damit beendet. Ich muß mich hier nicht rechtfertigen, für ein Märchen, was ich mir ausgedacht haben soll, das könnte ich auch meiner Tochter erzählen. Ich wollte wissen, was ich tun kann. Ja, einen Anwalt nehmen, gute Idee. Da wär ich jetzt nicht drauf gekommen. Danke für den Tipp. :roll:


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ebenso schlechte Erfahrung mit Maxolution..........*

Rechtsberatung im Einzelfall dürfen wir hier aber nicht erteilen.

Das wäre in diesem Fall auch äußerst unseriös. Denn, wie gesagt: da wurde etliches falsch gemacht. Ausbügeln kann das - wenn überhaupt - nur ein guter Anwalt. Du musst jetzt halt sehen, dass Du nicht noch mehr Geld versenkst. Es liegt an Dir.
Selbst, wenn wir das hier dürften: die Materie ist so komplex, und das hängt z.T. von Kleinigkeiten ab, ob da irgendwas machbar ist. Das kann nur vor Ort ein Anwalt im Beratungsgespräch machen, unter Einsicht aller Unterlagen. Eine persönliche Beratung ist hier beim besten Willen weder zulässig noch möglich noch sinnvoll.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ebenso schlechte Erfahrung mit Maxolution..........*



kape007 schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich einen Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid eingelegt und zwar rechtzeitig. Hab gedacht, das Thema ist damit beendet.


Dann paßt aber was nicht.  Wenn das stimmt, müßte von der Gegenseite Klage eingereicht 
worden sein und  spätestens wenn  die Klageschrift vom Gericht eintrifft,  geht man zum Anwalt. 


> Ich muß mich hier nicht rechtfertigen,


Natürlich nicht, aber wer hier etwas schildert, was nicht stimmig ist, muß sich fragende Zweifel 
gefallen lassen. Wir müssen uns  auch nicht für unsere Fragen rechtfertigen. 
Wer will hier etwas von wem?


----------



## Tony Welling (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ebenso schlechte Erfahrung mit Maxolution..........*



kape007 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich in einer Single Börse einwählen,
> die Zugangsdaten stimmten nicht. Ich konnte diese Seite überhaupt nicht benutzen. Maxolution war der Inhaber dieser Seite ...


Die Firma Maxolution ist mir bisher als Hoster aufgefallen.
Deshalb würde mich mal interessieren um  welches Portal es sich handeln soll.


----------



## Teleton (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ebenso schlechte Erfahrung mit Maxolution..........*



kape007 schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich einen Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid eingelegt und zwar rechtzeitig. Hab gedacht, das Thema ist damit beendet.


Was kam dann, eine Abgabenachricht und dann eine Klageschrift? Wann wurde das Urteil eigentlich zugestellt?


kape007 schrieb:


> Ich wollte wissen, was ich tun kann. Ja, einen Anwalt nehmen, gute Idee. Da wär ich jetzt nicht drauf gekommen. Danke für den Tipp. :roll:


Dich davon abzuhalten weiter selbst rumzuwursteln und Dir zu sagen wann der richtige Zeitpunkt für die Beauftragung eines Anwaltes gekommen ist, halte ich immer noch für einen guten und den einzig richtigen Tipp. 
Ein Versäumnisurteil kommt nur dann rechtskräftig zustande, wenn an mindestens zwei Stellen im Verfahrensablauf etwas schiefgegangen ist. Das muss sauber und schnellstens geprüft werden da möglicherweise Fristen laufen. Das bekommst Du alleine und auch mit Unterstützung aus Foren nicht hin, Du brauchst (am besten noch heute) einen Anwaltstermin.


----------



## Reducal (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ebenso schlechte Erfahrung mit Maxolution..........*



Tony Welling schrieb:


> Die Firma Maxolution ist mir bisher als *Hoster* aufgefallen.
> Deshalb würde mich mal interessieren um  welches Portal es sich handeln soll.


Als Hoster für was? Maxolution ist Anbieter für viele eigene, vor allem Erotiksites (z. B. rotlichtkartei.com) und erlaubt auch Subanbietern die Infrastruktur zu nutzen. Abgerechnet wird über die niederländische Digitalpayment B.V. und Qlay, die Zahlungs-"software" (Bankschnittstelle) eines Fremdunternehmen aus D. Geworben wird gern mit unerlaubtem Spam, siehe > HIER <.


----------



## Reducal (23 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ebenso schlechte Erfahrung mit Maxolution..........*

Diese Seite Rotlichtkartei hat mich neugierig gemacht. Dort wird massig mit "gratis" und "kostenlos" geworben. Die Registrierung beinhaltet lediglich den Hinweis auf die Geschäftsbedingungen, die sehr umfangreich sind.
Also habe ich mich mal angemeldet. Nur leider kann man keinerlei Informationen gegen den Bluthochdruck erhalten, ohne "Premium-Mitglied" zu sein - um die Seite zu nutzen, ist es erforderlich, ein up-grade des Profils zu machen und nun würden Kosten entstehen, die zuvor nicht erklärt wurden. Um das Verwirrspiel komplett zu machen, wird anscheinend alles über virtuelle Coins abgewickelt. Mein Fazit: Kündigung über das Supportformular!


----------



## Reducal (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ebenso schlechte Erfahrung mit Maxolution..........*



Reducal schrieb:


> Mein Fazit: Kündigung über das Supportformular!


Und so sah die Bestätigung aus: 





			
				Maxolution schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Redu,
> 
> Dein Account auf rotlichtkartei.com wurde auf Deinen Wunsch hin deaktiviert.
> 
> ...


Blöd nur, dass ich nach der Anmeldung nun ein erhöhtes Spamaufkommen bei der gewählten eMailadresse registriere.


----------



## blizzy (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ebenso schlechte Erfahrung mit Maxolution..........*



Reducal schrieb:


> Blöd nur, dass ich nach der Anmeldung nun ein erhöhtes Spamaufkommen bei der gewählten eMailadresse registriere.


 
Das nennt sich Recycling oder Resteverwertung


----------



## dvill (26 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ebenso schlechte Erfahrung mit Maxolution..........*

Wie soll das denn gehen?


----------



## maurer7788 (31 Oktober 2008)

*Maxoultion?*

Hallo,

auf der Suche nach Betroffenenen der Firma maxolution, bin ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen - da er der "aktuelleste" ist, wollte ich einfach mal hier posten mit der Hoffnung um eine seriöse Antwort:

Die meisten Fälle handeln hier von zu unrecht abgebuchten Beträgen.
Ich bräuchte jetzt mal ne aktuelle Aussage zum momentanen rechtlichen/technischen Stand.

Angenommen man hat so ein Testabo auf der maxolution Seite cam4flat abgeschlossen für 3,99 € und 3 Tage. Hat aber nicht gesehen, dass man das "Abo" kündigen muss. Abrechner ist digitalpayment!

Die 3,99 wurden auch abgebucht. 
Ich habe aber das Konto nicht gekündigt und die sagen natürlich sie haben meine IP und Zeitstempel.

Das Problem ist, dass ich die Mahnungsmails nicht bekommen habe, da es diese Emailadresse, auf die diese Mails angeblich gekommen sind, nicht mehr gibt. 

Jetzt kam Post von Anwälten aus München ich soll 102,- bezahlen für die Monatsgebühr und die Anwaltsgebühren.

Kann mir jemand ernsthaft sagen, ob ich da nun zahlen soll oder ob da widerrechtlich ein Vertrag zu Stande gekommen ist und ich es auch einfach drauf ankommen lassen soll, dass nichts kommt nach dem widersprochenen Mahnbescheid am Ende.

Das Problem in dem Fall, ich habe ein Testabo abgeschlossen, dass ich aber nicht gekündigt habe, weil ich das überlesen habe und ich habe die entsprechenden Mails, in denen darauf hingewiesen wird nicht mehr erhalten, da das auf eine alte Geschäftsemail ging und ich diese nicht mehr habe!

Wer kann mir hier einen vernünftigen Rat geben?

Zahlen und wenn zahlen ist das dann erledigt oder besteht das "Abo" weiter und ich muss weiter zahlen? Angeblich würde laut AGB der "Vertrag" fristlos gekündigt, wenn Mahnungen etc geschrieben werden.

Oder zum Anwalt gehen und auf den unlauter zu Stande gekommenen Vertrag hinweisen?


----------



## webwatcher (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Maxoultion?*



maurer7788 schrieb:


> wollte ich einfach mal hier posten mit der Hoffnung um eine seriöse Antwort:
> ..
> Wer kann mir hier einen vernünftigen Rat geben?


hier gibt es nur seriöse und  vernünftige Ratschläge...

1)   Die einfache  Version 
Internetfallen: Rechnung, Mahnung, Mahnbescheid, Inkassobrief - Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de

2) für die, die mehr wissen wollen 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...ne-abos-vertragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html

3) Für Lesefaule 
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

5) Über den Sinn bzw Unsinn von Brieffreundschaften
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

5) Thread lesen

6)





SEP schrieb:


> *Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird
> hier keine Antwort gegeben werden (Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz).* Wenn die Lektüre der hier
> allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen , bzw. die Überlegungen zu angeblich abgeschlossenen Internet-Verträgen nicht ausreicht, *wird geraten, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen. *


----------



## maurer7788 (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ebenso schlechte Erfahrung mit Maxolution..........*

Danke - hilft mir nicht viel, weil es da meistens um die Tatsache geht das zu unrecht was abgerechnet wurde...

Was ist, wenn man sich angemeldet hat tatsächlich ...

Die IP Adresse wird doch gar nicht so lange gespeichert!
Das ist jetzt schon 2 Monate her.

Den ersten Betrag von 3,99 wurde ja auch bezahlt. Aber der höhere Betrag, der nicht, weil ich das ja nie erhalten habe (alte Emailadresse).

Wenn man dort anruft, dann kommt ja gleich die Info, ja wenn sie es nicht waren, dann geben wir das an die Polizei... wie erfolgreich sind solche Aktionen, wenn wie gesagt die Speicherung im Moment ja nur kurze Zeit dauert....und wird dann auch zu der IP eine Adresse ausgegeben, wenn man nix zahlt?


----------



## webwatcher (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ebenso schlechte Erfahrung mit Maxolution..........*



maurer7788 schrieb:


> Die IP Adresse wird doch gar nicht so lange gespeichert!



Ob die gespeichert ist oder nicht ist völlig wurscht
IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de


----------



## maurer7788 (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ebenso schlechte Erfahrung mit Maxolution..........*

Mit anderen Worten können die mir jetzt nicht an den Karren fahren?

Sie können zwar sagen, ja du hast ein Probeabo eingegangen und wir haben 3,99 von deinem Konto gebucht aber sie können mir nicht mehr beweisen?

Und es ist auch nicht möglich, dass meine IP bei der Polizei nachverfolgt wird?
D.h. ich geb das jetzt meinem Anwalt und sag einfach - ich hab nix gemacht und woher die meine Email und meine Kreditkartennummer und meine Anschrift samt Geburtsdatum haben weiß ich nicht?


----------



## webwatcher (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ebenso schlechte Erfahrung mit Maxolution..........*

In drei Jahren hunderter Nutzloswebseiten und hunderttausender Betroffener  hat es  ganze zwei Prozesse gegeben, mit Abfuhren für die Betreiber.

Das dürfte zu  Seriosität und Rechtmäßigkeit der angeblichen Ansprüche wohl genug Aussagekraft haben.


----------



## maurer7788 (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ebenso schlechte Erfahrung mit Maxolution..........*

Gut sehe ich ja genauso...

aber gab es auch schon Fälle, wo man eben so ein Probeabo angenommen hat und dann auf eine in den AGB und im kleingedruckten der Webseite hingewiesene Kündigungspflicht des Probeabos hineingefallen ist?

Und weiß jemand wie lange im Moment IP Adressen bei Providern gespeichert werden um nachverfolgt werden zu können? Ist es denn keine Straftat, in so einem Fall nicht zu zahlen?

Danke für deine Mühe webwatcher! Tut einfach gut mit jemandem zu reden - ich schwanke nämlich zwischen zahlen und dem Anwalt geben. 
Das würde ich auch ohn zögern tun, wenn ich nicht wüsste, dass ich das Probeabo sehr wohl abgeschlossen habe - aber nicht bewusst die Kündigungspflicht wahrgenommen habe!


----------



## webwatcher (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ebenso schlechte Erfahrung mit Maxolution..........*



maurer7788 schrieb:


> - ich schwanke nämlich zwischen zahlen und dem Anwalt geben.


geh zum Anwalt oder wenigstens zur Verbraucherberatung. Beide werden dir nicht wesentlich etwas
 anders erzählen , als in unseren Infopostings  steht, die  von  Volljuristen/Anwälten erarbeitet  bzw.
überwacht werden.


----------



## maurer7788 (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ebenso schlechte Erfahrung mit Maxolution..........*

Mach ich ja - aber die Antwort auf die Frage:

Was können die machen, wenn ich es wirklich wahr mit dem Testabo aber bestreite?


----------



## webwatcher (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ebenso schlechte Erfahrung mit Maxolution..........*



maurer7788 schrieb:


> Was können die machen, wenn ich es wirklich wahr mit dem Testabo aber bestreite?


Langsam werde ich etwas ärgerlich. Weder weiß ich, was in deren Köpfen vorgeht, noch werde 
ich auf derartige Fragen, die den Anschein erwecken,  dass hier auf juristisches Glatteis geführt
 werden soll, antworten. Geh damit zum Anwalt. 

EOT


----------



## maurer7788 (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ebenso schlechte Erfahrung mit Maxolution..........*

HÄ????

Was geht denn jetzt?

Das ist ein Probelm, dass mich im Moment ernsthaft beschäftigt.
Und wenn ich im Internet zum Thema Vorratsdatenspeicherung google, dann kommen Urteile noch und nöcher, die sich monatlich abwechseln mit "erlaubt" und "nicht erlaubt". 

Und mein aktueller Stand ist, dass es erst ab dem 01.01.09 Pflicht ist, die Daten 6 MOnate zu speichern. Wenn also hier jemand weiß, wie es aktuell der Fall ist, dann wäre mir ja schon geholfen. Wenn die IP Adressen Zuordnung zum Beispiel nur 7 Tage ist, dann hat sich doch alles schon erledigt und mir kann niemand was nachweisen.


----------



## Bergmann (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ebenso schlechte Erfahrung mit Maxolution..........*

Ist das typisch für Maurer, selbst mir als Bergmann war nach einmal lesen, ohne jede Nachfrage alles klar?
Leute gibt’s!


----------



## webwatcher (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ebenso schlechte Erfahrung mit Maxolution..........*

Wielange die gespeichert werden ist völlig irrelevant. 
Nochmal, aber jetzt bitte lesen:

IP-Adresse nur - und nur - für Strafverfolger | Augsblog.de
Die haben meine IP-Adresse | Augsblog.de

Nutzlosanbieter meiden Staatsanwälte und Gerichte wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...vorlage-einer-ip-und-persoenlicher-daten.html


> Beweiswert der Vorlage einer IP und persönlicher Daten


----------



## maurer7788 (31 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ebenso schlechte Erfahrung mit Maxolution..........*

Das habe ich gemacht (gelesen) ... eine Frage auf der Seite lautet:

*Ich habe in einem Formular auf einer Internetseite einen falschen Namen/eine falsche Adresse/ein falsches Alter angegeben. Können die über die IP-Adresse herausfinden, wer ich wirklich bin?*

Hier sprechen wir also von FALSCHANGABEN ... 
Ich habe aber bei der Anmeldung für das Probeabo meine tatsächlichen Daten (Email, Anschrift, Kreditkartennummer usw. genommen).

Können die mir deswegen jetzt an den Karren fahren?
Sprich sind die Ansprüche für das nach dem Probeabo unwissentlich aufgetretene "Abo" bindend?

Ich habe mit denen telefoniert und die sagten, dass wenn ich es nicht wahr, dann soll ich Anzeige erstatten, dass jemand meine Daten verwendet und die Polizei würde dass dann nachverfolgen. Oder ich soll es meinem Anwalt geben, der den Ansprüchen widerspricht und dann würden sie entsprechende Strafanzeige stellen und den "User" der meine Daten benutzt hat ermitteln ... 

Und das war ja tatsächlich ich, nur mit dem Sonderfall, dass ich kurz darauf die Email nicht mehr benutzt habe und deswegen die Mails nicht bekommen habe, die angeblich geschickt wurden ... 

Wenn ich nerve, dann tut es mir leid, ich habe einfach das Gefühl, wir reden aneinander vorbei.

Ich bin nicht jemand, der "unverschuldet" angeschrieben wurde - sondern ich habe ein Probeabo abgeschlossen, aber eben auch nicht mehr (meines Wissens).


----------



## biggi1311 (17 Januar 2009)

*Maxolution RA [...]*

Auch ich habe einen Brief vom Rechtsanwalt [...] aus Hamburg erhalten.

Darin wird behauptet, dass ich mich bei Maxolution eingelockt und
angemeldet habe und somit 4,99 € fällig wurden, dies man von meinen angeblich genannten Kreditinstitut, nicht abbuchen konnte.

Ich habe weder jemals meine Kontodaten rausgegeben noch kenne ich Maxolution.

Jeztt will man über 80,00 € haben, wenn ich nicht zahle, Mahnbescheid und Info an die Schufa.  

Ich habe moch jetzt entschlossen, einfach nicht darauf zu reagieren, mal
sehn was kommt!!!

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Wursti (3 April 2009)

*AW: Ebenso schlechte Erfahrung mit Maxolution..........*

Hallo,

habe mich heute bei Cam4Flat angemeldet habe auch gesehen das die 3,99 € nur ein 2 Tage Probe Abo waren. Habe mir das Angebot angeschaut aber es hat mir nicht gefallen. Also wollte ich es gleich kündigen. 

Bei der Anmeldung bekommt man eine Membershipkey. Diese wird bei der kündigung benötigit genau wie die E-Mail Adresse.

Auf der Seite selber findet man natürlich keinen Kündigung Button :roll:

Erst beim Ausloggen. Ich wollte dann das Abo gleich kündigen da das Interesse bei mir gleich 0 war. Ich gebe den Key sowie die E-Mail bei Kündigungsformular an da steht aber das ich inkorrekte Daten eingebe 

Habe beide Sachen via Copy and Paste eingefügt sowie mehrmals per Hand eingetippt immer kommt diese Fehlermeldung obwohl alles richtig ist. Leider bin ich ab morgen abend auch im Urlaub und ca. 1 Woche nicht da. 

Habe zwar den Support dort angeschrieben denke aber wenn ich eine Antwort bekomme das ich schon nicht mehr da bin. Gut Internetcafes wird es dort wohl geben.

Wenn ich das Abo nicht "kündige" verlängert sich der Vertrag um 30 Tage für 40 € pro Monat.

Falls das passieren sollte, müsste ich dan zahlen oder nicht? Habe sogar ein Video gemacht das zeigt das ein Kündigungsversuch fehlschlägt


----------



## Antiscammer (3 April 2009)

*AW: Ebenso schlechte Erfahrung mit Maxolution..........*

Grundregel für den Rechtsverkehr mit Firmen:

Wenn man auch nur den leisesten Zweifel an der Integrität und Seriösität des Unternehmens hat, sollte man nie, aber auch wirklich nie! auf eine Kündigung per e-mail bzw. Internet vertrauen.

In der rechtlichen Kommunikation mit derartigen "Unternehmen" (und die Gänsefüßchen haben hier ihren Sinn...) sollte man
*ausschließlich die Schriftform mit eingeschriebenem Brief und Rückschein​*verwenden.

Alles andere ist im Nachhinein nie beweisbar. E-Mails kommen immer mal wieder nicht an, die Kündigung auf der Webseite kann "...durch einen bedauerlichen technischen Fehler..." leider mal ebenfalls schiefgehen.

Merke:
Im Rechtsverkehr mit solchen "Unternehmen" wird alles, was nur irgendwie später bestritten werden kann, auch tatsächlich bestritten.

Daher setzt man in so einem Fall eine Kündigung auf und schickt diese per Einschreiben + Rückschein an die Adresse, die man hoffentlich im Impressum auf der rosafleischigen Webseite vorfindet. Sollte dort keine sein, googelt man nach der Adresse und wird in wenigen Minuten fündig.


----------

